# To Start (Ballash)



## ayed

Hi,  folks here in the Turkish Forum.

There is a word pronounced as "*Ballash*"in Arabic said to have been of Turkish origin .It means "to begin or to start a job or a work.

Any comment?
Thank you very much
Ayed


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*"başla-" *in Turkish means *"to start"*. Is this the word?


----------



## ayed

Chazzwozzer said:


> *"başla-" *in Turkish means *"to start"*. Is this the word?


It is pronounced *Ballish* in imperative tone


----------



## avok

I agree with Chazzwozzer, it must be "başla" !! ş:sh


----------



## elroy

avok said:


> I agree with Chazzwozzer, it must be "başla" !! ş:sh


 But the Arabic word _is_ "ballaş" - this we are sure of. 

The question was about the etymology of the word.  Judging from your answers, it looks like the word came from Turkish and underwent a phonetic change. 

What's interesting is that there are no obvious signs of foreign origin; the verb seems to have a three-letter root and furthermore has derived forms demonstrating Arabic patterns.


----------



## avok

But this is the best word, we can come up with and it does mean "start".  As you said, the phonetics of the word must have been changed.


----------



## elroy

Oops, I misunderstood what you meant. 

I agree with you, of course.


----------

